# Eclipse Package Explorer



## Generic1 (10. Dez 2012)

Hi,

wo kann ich in Eclipse einstellen, wenn ich den Reiter wechsle, dass dann im Package Explorer das File angezeigt/makiert wird.

Besten Dank,
Geneirc1


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Dez 2012)

Hab eclipse gerade nicht offen, aber afair:







Der toggle-button mit den Zwei pfeilen (der obere zeigt nach links, der untere nach rechts). Drück den mal. Afaik sollte er dann das geöffnete Dokument immer markieren.


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Dez 2012)

Ja der ist es. Wenn er aktiv bleibt, dann springt er immer sofort zu dem File im Package Explorer, das gerade im aktiven Editor bearbeitet wird.


----------

